# New to the plows, not to the pick ups



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey guys, from mass heres a little bit about my truck and what it looks like, i have a 1999 F350 reg cab long bed 6speed diesel with 170k. back on august third i thought hell it would be a great idea to repaint the truck, had some body damage from wheeling, some normal rust from having that kind of milage and just scratches from other excursions. to start it off right ill go front to back as far as parts that are being replaced.
New front lx bump no holes for valance
New smoked headlamps, and corner lenses
Harley davidson grille w/emblem
New left front fender
New Reflexxion steal cowl induction hood
New driver side door
New driver side rocker panel 
New driver side cab corner
New front fender harley davidson emblems.
New bed
New 2008 Super Duty bumper
4 Harley davidson rims w/ 35 13.5 pro comp extreme at's
New competition orange door handles
New Trifecta tonneau cover
New driver side washer nozzle
Paint was dupont primer and PPG primer sealer, paint and PPG dcu 2042 clear coat. colors are black and competition orange. custom bed graphic's and pin striping. 
New bed bolts too haha

i do have some new/inprogress photo's of whats going on its just hard because of me having dialup and the pain of getting photo's on here. just though id give you guys a heads up of some pic's and more info here in the next week as it gets put back together gets ripped apart and gets painted.


































well last week at work (your local five star chrysler dodge jeep dealer) we got an 04 2500 ram in with an 8ft mm2 hd set up on it, well it needed about 2k to fix it and they didnt have the cash for it in the deal and well i offered 2 grand just for the entire set up and well well, i got me a new plow haha. basicly just thought id share, any of you power stroke guys out w/6 spd trans??? i mounted the joystick on the shifter but what bracket/plate have you guys used. oh well thanks for the time

duffy


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Can I ask why? It looked good before you even started ripping it apart! Seems like a waste of money and time JMO


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

yea, the bed was rusting out on the wheel wells, the rear bumper was just black and rusted, front was chrome but hated it , the left door was dented and rotted same with left side cab corner. so i figured it would be smart to fix it... oh well


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

True and if you could do most of it yourself it most likely didn't cost as much! Looks nice


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

FOR GOD SAKES TINT THOSE WINDOWS then it will be complete


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Thought about putting a plow on the crotch rocket?? ussmileyflag


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

wait ur telling me u put a plow on that truck??? but its so pretty it should be at home tuckd away in the garage napping for the winter. nice truck you did really good


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

exmark1-- Yea i did it mostly myself i had a buddy help me with some of the body work, i did most of the painting and payments lol.

Mysticlandscape-- yea i did have the windows tinted rear is at 28% and fronts are 30% looks good now, thoes pic's are old, right now i have some new fender flares to put on, bed rail caps and also have all teh striping and "screaming diesel" on the back and sides

gotsnow?--yea unfortunatley thye dont make a head set or push plates for a triumph 

KGRlandscapeing-- yea, its got 180k on it lol... run it till it dies haha


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I think it looks awesome - great job - love the new style headlights. You going to repaint the bike too??


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

haha thanks for the kind words, a naw im not gonna paint hte bike, i was actually gonna paint hte truck that blue to match the bike lol... i may just say to hell with it and buy a harley lol


----------

